# Stihl FS 96 Coil Replacement?



## pilot (May 13, 2006)

Hey all,
I have a question about replacing the coil on my old FS96 Stihl string trimmer. Can anybody help meis this a comlecated job or is it easy? Is there anyplace to get exploded views of this trimmer? Any help would be great. I am not even sure where to start. But I had a local dealer out to do some warranty work on a tractor and he said it was an easy job. I am going to move this to the 2 cycle forum. Sorry.

Thanks,
Pilot


----------

